# Norton 2009 is Fast



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally Symantec has listened to us, they say they have improved the speed of their anti -virus . Personally I think Anti-Virus us the biggest Virus in your system . Will give a try . 







For more read here


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

i call BS on this ill test it myself before i believe any of this


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually I read about it earlier. They apparently use a whitelist instead of a blacklist. Whenever a file isn't on the whitelist it gets scanned. The theory seems plausible.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

very smart now i have one more question can you uninstall it  i would still use trend micro if this thing wont uninstall itself without a freaking uninstaller patch from nortons website


----------



## chron (Sep 18, 2008)

my network security teacher at school was absolutely convinced that mcafee wrote the viruses, while norton protected against them. lol


----------



## timta2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Norton hasn't been as good as it competitors at detection in recent years. That is one of the many reasons I had stopped using it. I wonder if this is any better now?

It looks like Norton (Symantec) has improved quite a bit according to the August report...
http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

chron said:


> my network security teacher at school was absolutely convinced that mcafee wrote the viruses, while norton protected against them. lol



lol


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

timta2 said:


> Norton hasn't been as good as it competitors at detection in recent years. That is one of the many reasons I had stopped using it. I wonder if this is any better now?



now that would be funny 4x as fast and detects 1/8th the viruses


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2008)

ive always believed that norton has been the best in the past few years.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> ive always believed that norton has been the best in the past few years.



is that some kind of sick joke? most people like to use there computers norton completely shuts a user out of there computer to scan it that a nono in my book


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> is that some kind of sick joke? most people like to use there computers norton completely shuts a user out of there computer to scan it that a nono in my book



This discussion took palce here some months ago. Apart from it being crappy bloatware it does detect a lot. It ended up amongst the top in most tests. Of course since they're approaching the way of scanning differently now we can only guess at the results now.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2008)

Think i'll stick with  Kaspersky and aVast. i tend to not like programs that take shortcut on a file needs to be scanned  all so like ones that don't leave so much crap behind them.


Only virus scan once ever 3-4 month and never had a virus for over 8 years  Only time i been able to get them is by using P2P then if you use aVast that will not be a issue.  Then again i don't just click any thing.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> This discussion took palce here some months ago. Apart from it being crappy bloatware it does detect a lot. It ended up amongst the top in most tests. Of course since they're approaching the way of scanning differently now we can only guess at the results now.



kaspersky still beats it and doesn't double as bloatware but i guess you cant say it didnt detect things...


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

Too bad it's norton... the only virus it will detect is 10 years old!

The last time I used Norton, it told me the computer was clean.  AVG listed 5500 viruses and I could go through the system32 folder and tell they had viruses by looking at the files.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 18, 2008)

fps_dean said:


> Too bad it's norton... the only virus it will detect is 10 years old!
> 
> The last time I used Norton, it told me the computer was clean.  AVG listed 5500 viruses and I could go through the system32 folder and tell they had viruses by looking at the files.



Holy hell!!!


----------



## Megasty (Sep 18, 2008)

I will forever think that norton is the biggest viruses you can install on your rig, no matter how fast it gets. Hell, if you can't uninstall it yourself, its a virus...& comcast is giving away mcafee  The only thing that's good about it is that it updates itself 4 times a day. You can actually uninstall it too. I won't be trying norton again unless I want to completely wreck my rig.



fps_dean said:


> Too bad it's norton... the only virus it will detect is 10 years old!
> 
> The last time I used Norton, it told me the computer was clean.  AVG listed 5500 viruses and I could go through the system32 folder and tell they had viruses by looking at the files.



Now that is funny as hell...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Holy hell!!!



whats sad is it still does better than AVG


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 18, 2008)

fps_dean said:


> Too bad it's norton... the only virus it will detect is 10 years old!
> 
> The last time I used Norton, it told me the computer was clean.  AVG listed 5500 viruses and I could go through the system32 folder and tell they had viruses by looking at the files.



detection of fanboi... or you go on WAY to much dodgy porn.


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 18, 2008)

Eugene Kaspersky! Da best IMHO.


----------



## ktr (Sep 18, 2008)

Norton 2009 beta has been out for some time (and perhaps still out). I have used it and it is much improved compared to the previous version. I think they are taking some concepts from their Norton Endpoint.


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> detection of fanboi... or you go on WAY to much dodgy porn.



Wasn't my computer... was some girl I went to college with...  I've had plenty of other similar experiences, but that one was by far the most extreme.

That wasn't the most infected computer I saw either - we had some much worse, however the school's network caused a lot of problems and let virsues spread throughout the campus before they re-did it.


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> whats sad is it still does better than AVG



still?

It's not even close and never has been... not just AVG, that's not the best by any means, but it goes to show that Norton is good for is wasting resources.

Not as bad as Mcafee though - the only thing I've ever seen Mcafee detect in the past 10 years is hijack this!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

fps_dean said:


> Wasn't my computer... was some girl I went to college with...



i would like to meet her


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> i would like to meet her



haha

Are you not afraid of diseases?


----------



## Evo85 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been using Norton for 5 yrs now. While it is a resource hog, I have NEVER had a successful virus, adware, or malware attack on my computer. And with my new system it barely slows me down any at all. 

 People bad mouth it all the time. But I stick with what works, and so far has never let me down......


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> kaspersky still beats it and doesn't double as bloatware but i guess you cant say it didnt detect things...



Sure, I never said it was the best. And I didn't memorize the lists either. Though that wasn't the point, just stating that according to tests it isn't bad at all at detecting things. Doesn't mean I'm touching it though.


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I have been using Norton for 5 yrs now. While it is a resource hog, I have NEVER had a successful virus, adware, or malware attack on my computer. And with my new system it barely slows me down any at all.
> 
> People bad mouth it all the time. But I stick with what works, and so far has never let me down......



To be honest I regularly do not run a virus scanner.  When I do install one and update, I always have 0 viruses.  About 15 years ago that was a different story... but now I don't run weird executable files or go to sketchy websites.

The only virus I got in 10 years ago, my cousin emailed to me and I know he didn't send it himself and it had a small maybe 20kb file.  I was formatting anyway so I'm thinking "this looks like a virus, let's see what it does!".

My point is, if you really want to open random exes and do some of the stupid stuff some people do, Norton isn't going to help.  If you have common sense, then this is possible.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> whats sad is it still does better than AVG



I disagree. I found AVG to be quite the anti-virus. I use nod32 now for pure 64bitness.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Sep 18, 2008)

I use Avast, Comodo, and Windows Firewall on my computers. Nothing gets through and its all free. Also dosen't seem to bog down either, then again all my computers including my laptop run 4gb+ RAM and Dual Core processors. 

 Avast, it has saved me from so many small trojans/viruses. Its a bit overprotective at times but still great


----------



## quesnelcomputers (Sep 20, 2008)

91% less memory than AVG? We regularly get AVG running full speed using 35 MB of memory. So explain to me why Norton would only use 3.5 MB? and are you really going to notice a difference with it?

I say don't even bother with Norton. Run AVG if you want a free one, or pay the $40 a year and get Panda Antivirus.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2008)

quesnelcomputers said:


> 91% less memory than AVG? We regularly get AVG running full speed using 35 MB of memory. So explain to me why Norton would only use 3.5 MB? and are you really going to notice a difference with it?
> 
> I say don't even bother with Norton. Run AVG if you want a free one, or pay the $40 a year and get Panda Antivirus.



AVG is crap. i honestly dont need to say anything past that 

for free get avast for paid for get trend micro internet security or IS pro


----------



## Basard (Sep 20, 2008)

installing norton 360 on my grandmas computer (athlon xp 2500+, 1g ram) took about 1 hour, uninstalling took just as long.... recently upgraded it to an athlon x2 5000+ 2g ram, same 40gig hd though, install took 15 mins, if that..... havent uninstalled it yet.

he old setup ran like total crap, but with new mobo+cpu+ram, it runs almost flawlessly...  i can see how people say it's a resource hog, but upgrading your computer sure helps, lol....

I use avg... well it's on my computer... the main thing is QUIT LOOKING AT PORN and crap, if you dont want to get a virus, i havent had a virus even attempt to get on my computer in over a year. Quit downloading 50gigs of CRAP off of limewire (lol) if you don't wanna virus...

soon enough, the uber computer controlled by the govt will be able to backtrack every bit of information, and anybody caught making a virus will be treated as a terrorist....


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 20, 2008)

i dont have any installed aside from spybot s+d windows firewall and my routers firewall, i have had for years, i used to use avg and zonealarm, but both have gone to pot, zonealarm used to be rock solid, god knows what they did to it, i know for a fact i have zero virus on my system, cause i dont download anything i am not 100% sure on (size always gives it away) and i am constantly using taskmgr to see what processes i am running, i know what shouldnt be there and ie7 takes care of active x controls and the rest, as others have said, just dont go too dodgy porn sites lol  or download 250kb files from p2p networks


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2008)

if you don't download anything and are careful you dont need antivirus and i stand by the fact that AVG sucks. i have used it a i have seen other people who have used it and all of them get viruses that were easily blocked by trend or even norton


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2008)

it does successfully keep your pc virus free but for that you pay in resources and scan times and pure bloat

i used to use AVG but it started to turn itself into a free Norton and it was beginning to get crap at detection

this avira anti vir presonal free is fine and i use spybot which isnt that bad

if i wanted to pay tho id get NOD32 64bit, i dont want to pay tho when i can have loads of free stuff to so the same job


Mcafee is the worst anti virus software ever it actually increases your chances of getting one!

microsoft defender and windows firewall are good too

Just dont count on me to use Norton


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2008)

LimeWire whats that dont you mean FrostWire?

anyway just make sure you have all the security plug ins for firefox main one is Adblock plus for firefox get that and flashblock


----------



## Darknova (Sep 20, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I disagree. I found AVG to be quite the anti-virus. I use nod32 now for pure 64bitness.



+1 I was using AVG for many years because it was decent at it's job (And who's to say that just because every anti-virus doesn't detect anything that it means there's nothing there ) and didn't take up too many resources...until recently. Started hogging resources and wouldn't "unlock" files if it thought it was a virus, even if you 100% knew it wasn't and had told it to ignore the file.

Switched over to nod32 and it's never been better. Uses less resources and still doesn't detect anything (doesn't mean I'm not infected )


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 20, 2008)

Funny they didn't include Nod32.....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 20, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> LimeWire whats that dont you mean FrostWire?
> 
> anyway just make sure you have all the security plug ins for firefox main one is Adblock plus for firefox get that and flashblock



Limewire has been around for years. 6 that I know of. Its a P2P app like Kazaa or Bearshare


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 20, 2008)

Frostwire is Limewire without the adware and shit...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 20, 2008)

I think AVG is fine as a scanner - but as a full time defence against viruses - yes it does seem to let some slip.

I haven't had a problem with it ever, guess i just don't go on all the dodgy pron sites that you all go on so i have no reason to have the best AV.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Limewire has been around for years. 6 that I know of. Its a P2P app like Kazaa or Bearshare



i was making a joke sorry i know what limewire is everyone uses it, they used to use bear share then it got old and it became cool to use limewire now frostwire is todays it thing P2P

just to make things clear you have to pay for NOD you?


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't use any on my machine 
BTW no one program will catch eveything


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Funny they didn't include Nod32.....



that would be bad marketing since nod32 is better than norton, they just listed the ones worse that norton


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

74% less memory than Kaspersky? They're full of shit. Kaspersky's entire Internet Security 2009 is currently using 16MB on my system. It jumps to 25MB when I click a link it wants to scan. That puts it at 4MB idle. I'll believe it when I see it.

I normally run without it on. I just use it to on-demand scan suspicious files. I don't even have it load on boot up.

Never had a virus yet. Besides, I don't mind re-installing. I do it every couple of months anyway.


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 21, 2008)

Well almost every single computer I have to manually get rid of virusses on has some Norton-variant product on it. I've never once found a redeeming program Symantec has made, except Norton 360 has a nice interface. For some reason the Marines decided to use Symantec Client Security, and let me tell you, you're better off without it, MUCH better off- I would consider IT a virus. When it finds something (which it almost never does), it comes up with an unclosable window that goes in front of all other windows and tells you there's a virus. If it does clean it, it doesn't get rid of the parent file and that makes it pointless. Most of the time though it'll tell you it can't delete/fix a file and doesn't give you any options to get rid of it another way. There are 5 very simple viruses out here we Symantec just can't find (nar.vbs, svichosst.exe, java virtual mashine .dll generator, and a couple more), even with completely up-to-date definitions and scanners. And since I first used Norton stuff in the late 90's, they've never released a product that will let you uninstall it. THAT is annoying. I hate Symantec, I hate Norton, I will never, ever, ever invest in their product no matter what they do.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Finally Symantec has listened to us, they say they have improved the speed of their anti -virus . Personally I think Anti-Virus us the biggest Virus in your system . Will give a try .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty impressive

ANd how does it compare to





?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 21, 2008)

Im with Wile e on this 77% smaller than Kaspersky yeah right. Kasperskys only 24 meg on my system 4 to 5 meg lets see it then.

And cd i didnt mind trend micro just had a prob when i went online with battlefield 2 or other online games it would always kick Skype the only way i could stop it was kill tm was annoying as :/


----------



## Dark_Webster (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, Norton rules. My board brought it bundled.  It has to verify all files that are copied to the HD. Let's try to install let's say, GTAIV(when it comes out) while Norton verifies the data. I use NOD32 for two years and it has only let me down one time . But besides that, it's rock solid .


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Had used norton before, windows 95-98 days found my antique pent 2 machine slowing down to a crawl and found out to be infected with something that norton cannot clean... Then moved to common sense and not use av and careful downloading on Xp, a lil later met nod32 and using it eversince til now. Never failed me once.. Even the newer version ESET Smart security, pwned my mates usb drive infected with 125 trojans. Lol talk about pr0n surfing :-<


----------

